# Bling-Bling Textverzierung



## TimN (26. April 2006)

Hallo,

ich weiß, dass solche Textverzierungen ziemlich aufregen können, aber ich will noch einen kleinen "gag" in die Seite einbauen. Jetzt suche ich eine möglichkeit einen Text ( ein Wort ) mit einem Bling-Bling Effekt zu versehen, also der Text soll glitzern.
Ich dachte, dass das mit Javascript möglich sei.... Habe leider nichts passendes bei Google gefunden 
Kann mir vielleicht hier jemand helfen?


----------



## con-f-use (26. April 2006)

Also prizipiell wäre sowas möglich. Wenn der Text einfach nur blinken soll kommst du sogar mit getElementById(), style.color und setTimeout() aus. Wenn es wirklich ein "glitzern" sein soll, wird es kopliziert. Dann müsstest du über eine Funktion pixel-Bilder einblenden.


----------

